# Bad modem or router?



## socrma2 (Mar 31, 2007)

I have been losing connection with my wireless laptop. I'm not sure if it is the router going bad or the modem .... what is the best way to find that out....


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If it's just one computer and not others connected to the router, it's not the modem. If you only have a wireless computer, try connecting with a cable and see if the problem still occurs.


----------



## socrma2 (Mar 31, 2007)

It is not just one computer -- it is also a desktop computer that loses connection.

I have to go and reset it every 15-20 minutes -- the router still has all lights on -- the modem show no activity ???


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm assuming you unplug it for about 15 seconds. Sometimes it helps to unplug it (both the router and cable/dsl modem) for 60 seconds.

By the way, what type (maker and model #) of router and cable/dsl modem do you have?


----------



## socrma2 (Mar 31, 2007)

Yes, I unplug both for a couple of minutes -- then I plug in the modem until all lights are on, then I plug in the router -- this works for 20-30 minutes usually, then I lose connectivity again.

Modem - Westall
Router - Linksys

Thanks.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Is it the Westell 327W?

Also, who's your ISP?


----------



## socrma2 (Mar 31, 2007)

sorry - lost connectivity -- had to go and reset -- not sure what the Westall is -- where do I find the #?

our ISP is a local provider -- that is the only choice we have in our town ..


----------



## socrma2 (Mar 31, 2007)

I do have another computer at my office in the same town and do not have the same trouble with that one ....


----------



## cmunn (Apr 1, 2007)

plug any of your computers directly to the mdm and see if your connection drops. with most routers they are not made for hundreds of connections such as p2p or even gaming. is your mdm bridged or anything? is this a dsl or cable connection?


----------



## socrma2 (Mar 31, 2007)

I will try taking my laptop and plugging directly into the modem.

We use a dsl connection

thanks.


----------

